# Hunting > Hunting >  Heli Costs

## Rossiwiz

Hi all

Wanting to know what the basic costs are for a Heli trip into and out of the Kawekas (from Napier/Hastings) for two adults and one kid? Trying to get an idea before I pitch it to the boss. Also who do people use from HB?

Cheers

Rossi

----------


## Sarvo

> Hi all
> 
> Wanting to know what the basic costs are for a Heli trip into and out of the Kawekas (from Napier/Hastings) for two adults and one kid? Trying to get an idea before I pitch it to the boss. Also who do people use from HB?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi


Looking forward to response/prices on this - as I am very outdated on Rates
Can we have South Island too please

----------


## Dorkus

Chris Crosse at East Kaweka Helicopters is the man.  He's based in Puketitri. I've flown with him on multiple occasions and always happy with the service.  He's also very knowledgeable and will help you pick a decent spot and might even give toy a few tips on how too hunt it. 
The three of you should fit in his 500 no problems and I'd expect to pay about $350 each for a return flight.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Looking forward to response/prices on this - as I am very outdated on Rates
> Can we have South Island too please


James Scott, Fox n Franz/Alpine Adventures, very reasonable.

Kim Hollows, Fiordland Heli, also very reasonable.

Neal Andrews, Precision Heli Blenheim, very reasonable

Simon Lawn, Ahaura Heli, very reasonable, but I try avoid Robinson heli's...

Everyone else I have come across have been a bunch of thieving buggers, not to say service wasn't good but crazy pricing compared to some

----------


## BRADS

Helicopters hawkes bay 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## ZQLewis

If heading to Fox & Franz I would put suggest

Mike Glynn of
Welcome to Mountain Helicopters - scenic flights over Mt Cook, Mt Tasman, Fox and Franz Josef Glaciers, New Zealand

I did an hour with him last September. Was impressed with attention to detail, safety briefing etc, weights all noted (rifle, pack and people), fuel load etc all reported by radio before take off.
If you want to get anal (but remember most Helicopter pilots by the nature of the terrain have the odd incident) google the company name

The 500ME is cheaper than the larger squirrels  and will land in tighter spots. 
Re Costs I have an idea the 500's were at about $18-1900 per hour and don't forget that a 15 minute flight in and pick up 3 days later is 1 hour's charge out as the pilot has to fly that 15 minutes 4 times.
The larger squirrels at $22-2500 per hour.
Zane

ps check the load limits as well. Particularly think about weight of meat, skin and heads you want to bring out.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> If heading to Fox & Franz I would put suggest
> 
> Mike Glynn of
> Welcome to Mountain Helicopters - scenic flights over Mt Cook, Mt Tasman, Fox and Franz Josef Glaciers, New Zealand
> 
> I did an hour with him last September. Was impressed with attention to detail, safety briefing etc, weights all noted (rifle, pack and people), fuel load etc all reported by radio before take off.
> If you want to get anal (but remember most Helicopter pilots by the nature of the terrain have the odd incident) google the company name
> 
> The 500ME is cheaper than the larger squirrels  and will land in tighter spots. 
> ...


Nah.... for example we flew into a spot up past top butler on the coast, flying md500, flew from harihari so James Scott had to fly up there first from his base in Franz, pick us up, fly us in, then flew back and picked up other two hunters (went in two loads four of us altogether with heaps of gear) then picked us up 10 days later in a squirrel (flew us out in one trip) and fly the squirrel back to franz again. Cost us 300 each total

----------


## SGR

That sounds like pretty good value! @Ryan_Songhurst

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> That sounds like pretty good value! @Ryan_Songhurst


I reckon James looks after his clients especially once you have used him a few times, but I have been impressed with his service and prices from day one and despite what some naysayers may say I have always felt real safe with him and any of his pilots and have been in a few sketchy situations!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Just looking back through accounts as got heli in a few months back to chuck some fert on as it was too wet for a truck, $1200/hr for jetranger plus ground crew and bucket hire charge and I believe the jetranger is on par with md500 for maintenance and running costs?

----------


## Husky1600

Can definitely recommend James Scott for trips on the coast, good price, excellent service, knows his stuff and his territory, and has gone out of his way to work backloads etc for us each time we've used him. And likewise for his other heli operation, Tekapo Helicopters. Plus he doesn't do helihunts, and he doesn't fly 1080, both a big plus in my book.

----------


## planenutz

There's no such thing as a cheap turbine helicopter. Unfortunately the running and maintenance (DMC) cost of an average "500" has escalated significantly in recent years. You will find they're more likely to cost almost the same as a good "BA" Squirrel.

----------


## R93

> Can definitely recommend James Scott for trips on the coast, good price, excellent service, knows his stuff and his territory, and has gone out of his way to work backloads etc for us each time we've used him. And likewise for his other heli operation, Tekapo Helicopters. Plus he doesn't do helihunts, and he doesn't fly 1080, both a big plus in my book.


He does do AATH. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> He does do AATH. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


AATH and WARO, yes.

----------


## gimp

> He does do AATH. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


AATH and WARO, yes.

----------


## R93

> AATH and WARO, yes.


Where are you at the moment? Home or away working? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Where are you at the moment? Home or away working? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


In and out of Fox til Friday then South Westland for the weekend, might be home next week for a couple of days?

----------


## BRADS

> Just looking back through accounts as got heli in a few months back to chuck some fert on as it was too wet for a truck, $1200/hr for jetranger plus ground crew and bucket hire charge and I believe the jetranger is on par with md500 for maintenance and running costs?
> Attachment 83813


Thats a good price, just did the same 1600hr for the Notar and 2200 for the squirrel 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Thats a good price, just did the same 1600hr for the Notar and 2200 for the squirrel 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Was close to that with ground crew etc but still a way off 18-1900/hr

----------


## R93

> In and out of Fox til Friday then South Westland for the weekend, might be home next week for a couple of days?


Gimme a yell and we will chase a salmon if ya want. Heaps getting caught. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Around Hoki? Keen

----------


## R93

> Around Hoki? Keen


Na was gunna take the boat down south to a few spots. They don't really show up in numbers here till April.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Still keen, unless I have to go away for more work

----------


## R93

> Still keen, unless I have to go away for more work




Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Low box

> Chris Crosse at East Kaweka Helicopters is the man.  He's based in Puketitri. I've flown with him on multiple occasions and always happy with the service.  He's also very knowledgeable and will help you pick a decent spot and might even give toy a few tips on how too hunt it. 
> The three of you should fit in his 500 no problems and I'd expect to pay about $350 each for a return flight.


good advice

----------


## scoped

> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


girls, get a room .

Flown with chris from east kaweka a number of times, most ive paid return was 380 to ngawapurua, one way trips probably up around 150-200 bucks depending. he charges per person not per flight, and he runs a tight operation. both 500 and r44

JD in the wairarapa last time i checked was 1500 per trip pretty much anywhere in the tararuas but a few hundred cheaper to the closer huts. runs 2 500s and 1 600

used mountain helicopters, but wasnt as tight an operation, and we had to work around tourist flights, go figure. 500, notar

had a quote from tekapo helicopters for 2200 return in squirrel

----------


## scoped

> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


girls, get a room .

Flown with chris from east kaweka a number of times, most ive paid return was 380 to ngawapurua, one way trips probably up around 150-200 bucks depending. he charges per person not per flight, and he runs a tight operation. both 500 and r44

JD in the wairarapa last time i checked was 1500 per trip pretty much anywhere in the tararuas but a few hundred cheaper to the closer huts. runs 2 500s and 1 600

used mountain helicopters, but wasnt as tight an operation, and we had to work around tourist flights, go figure. 500, notar

had a quote from tekapo helicopters for 2200 return in squirrel

----------


## Boar Freak

> Hi all
> 
> Wanting to know what the basic costs are for a Heli trip into and out of the Kawekas (from Napier/Hastings) for two adults and one kid? Trying to get an idea before I pitch it to the boss. Also who do people use from HB?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi


+1 For Chris he will fly us in again this roar. Give him a call and ask about prices, if you don't have much junk he might be able to fit you in the wee yellow machine. That might be cheaper. @Rossiwiz

----------


## Reindeer

> +1 For Chris he will fly us in again this roar. Give him a call and ask about prices, if you don't have much junk he might be able to fit you in the wee yellow machine. That might be cheaper. @Rossiwiz


Yes this is true, Bear in mind the little Yella Choopa is a 44 with a MUCH lower payload.
Chris is by far the cheapest in the North Island.

----------


## Moutere

My advice to anyone seeking answers from this thread, ring some local operators handy to the area you want to fly into.

----------


## Maxx

> Just looking back through accounts as got heli in a few months back to chuck some fert on as it was too wet for a truck, $1200/hr for jetranger plus ground crew and bucket hire charge and I believe the jetranger is on par with md500 for maintenance and running costs?
> Attachment 83813


That bloody cheap for a JetRanger....not uncommon to be quoted $1400/hour for an R44 for one off casual hire.

----------

